# Help Needed In Toronto - Pigeon In Parking Facility



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There has been a pigeon reported as being in an underground parking facility in Toronto Canada and apparently unable to fly or walk well. Is anyone able to make a trip to this parking garage and get the pigeon? Please post back here on the board.

The person who reported the bird has joined Pigeon-Talk and will hopefully post more later.

Terry


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

*Pigeon in parking garage Toronto*



TAWhatley said:


> There has been a pigeon reported as being in an underground parking facility in Toronto Canada and apparently unable to fly or walk well. Is anyone able to make a trip to this parking garage and get the pigeon? Please post back here on the board.
> 
> The person who reported the bird has joined Pigeon-Talk and will hopefully post more later.
> 
> Terry


Hi.
My name is Maureen and I live in midtown Toronto, Canada.
I don't have pigeons and don't plan on any at this point..but I do like them and do feed them...
There are some members of this group of whom I am aquainted besides Terry Whatley (who is a very amazing person btw) which includes I believe Helen aka Nooti, Ali in Devon, Brad and probably others that I am neglecting to remember!
However I digress....
Because I have been on several yahoo lists...and have a list there myself (passerdomesticus) and have an imprinted ....simply amazing sparrow boy..
Ok I am still not on the point.
The point is .....there is or was a pigeon just in the entrance to a parking garage in downtown Toronto, where a client of my Husband told him had been there for 2 days and had not budged. It was just sitting on its belly. This is located in the vicinity of Ryerson University. If I knew exactly where I would mention it however I will most likely not hear from the person until tomorrow or who knows. The person was debating on whether or not to take the bird somewhere..
If I hear anything I will pass it on in the hopes that someone can help it.

It would be nice to know if there are any people here who could do rescues in Toronto as I am getting calls from people who know that I have some knowlege (some) when it comes to wild birds..

and did I say that I have an amazing sparrow boy?
(sorry)
Maureen


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Maureen,

Thanks for posting .. hopefully we will hear from some of our Toronto area members that can help with this pigeon.

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

Terry

PS: Yes, Maureen =does= have the most amazing little sparrow boy, and sparrows are one of her passions.


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

*Toronto pigeon help*



TAWhatley said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> Thanks for posting .. hopefully we will hear from some of our Toronto area members that can help with this pigeon.
> 
> ...


 
Why Thank you Terry....yes they are one of my passions and he is an amazing sparrow boy!
I do hope there are some Toronto people out there that can do something!

Maureen


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Maureen,

If you post his location I will see what I can do about trying to pick him up.

I will be downtown in the Yonge and Wellesley area in the early afternoon tomorrow, Wednesday April 19th, which is a very short distance from Ryerson.

Please let me know.

Ron


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

*Thanks Ron*



jazaroo said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> If you post his location I will see what I can do about trying to pick him up.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron,
If I hear from the person tomorrow, I will let you know where the pigeon is.
Oh and thanks for being there.
Maureen


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

*emailed person who found pigeon*

I emailed the person who is a student there to let him know that someone could pick this pigeon up if he gave me the exact location of the parking garage. My Husband will call him in the morning as well.

Thanks again
Maureen



jazaroo said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> If you post his location I will see what I can do about trying to pick him up.
> 
> ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Ron! Hope it works out for a pigeon pick up tomorrow!

Terry


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

*Pigeon location*

Pigeon is apparently inside the parking garage at Mutual and Gould street near the 24 hour Dominion store.
This was the best he could do for location.
IT is a parking garage for public use with Dominion using it for customers as well.
If you have any problems locating it please let me know as I can get ahold of this person.
Thanks again,

Maureen


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

*Location of pigeon*

I believe that it is here:

http://www.freshobsessed.com/storeLocator/index.aspx?param=storeLocator

Maureen




mofalk said:


> Pigeon is apparently inside the parking garage at Mutual and Gould street near the 24 hour Dominion store.
> This was the best he could do for location.
> IT is a parking garage for public use with Dominion using it for customers as well.
> If you have any problems locating it please let me know as I can get ahold of this person.
> ...


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Maureen,

I see the Dominion is located at 89 Gould St. from the link you posted.

I will actually go down now in the morning to see if I can get him sooner as he may have been without food or water for a while.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

*Dominion pigeon*

Yes it has been over 2 days now ......
The person was hopeful that the pigeon was still ok
Thanks Ron, let me know if you find it and the outcome

Maureen


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Maureen & Everyone,

I wish I had good news to report, but when I got to the parking garage at 6:30 this morning he had already passed.

He was in full rigor and cool to the touch. He was a juvenile bird I would say about 6-8 weeks old. No noticeable signs of injury or wounds. If I had to guess I would say that he somehow found his way into the underground parking and could not find his way out.

I will bury him in a spot on our property that has few others like him that were not able to make it.

Thanks again for your concern Maureen, I wish it had a better ending.

Ron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ron,

I'm so sorry to hear the bird passed.  

Thank you for all you did and for giving him a decent burial.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I was hopeful you would find him still alive. Poor bird.
Thank you for going to look after him.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Ron, Maureen and Terry, you all tried and no one could ask for more. The "networking" on this forum really amazes me.

Ron, a special hug your way for giving this baby a proper burial.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ron, 

Sorry to hear it didn't work out Great effort on all parties trying to save this pigeon.


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

jazaroo said:


> Hi Maureen & Everyone,
> 
> I wish I had good news to report, but when I got to the parking garage at 6:30 this morning he had already passed.
> 
> ...


Hi Ron,
That is really too bad Ron...It almost made it but ...what can you do. Thanks for going and thanks for looking after him. Poor baby.
I appreciate your help with this.

Maureen


----------



## mofalk (Apr 18, 2006)

*Respect and admiration*

I have to admit that I am impressed as well and happy to know that people care enough to try..It almost worked !
I and I am sure..the person who found the babe, are grateful for the effort made and the proper burial.

Maureen




Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Ron, Maureen and Terry, you all tried and no one could ask for more. The "networking" on this forum really amazes me.
> 
> Ron, a special hug your way for giving this baby a proper burial.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you so much for trying to save this bird, Ron .. you really went above and beyond, and you and your efforts are greatly appreciated. I'm very sorry there wasn't a happy outcome.

It's very sad that the person who knew the bird was in trouble and called Maureen for advice/assistance didn't take action the first day.

Terry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

This is very sad - Thank you Ron and Maureen for trying to save the pigeon.

It is just a shame that no-one else who used the parking lot and saw the pigeon a few days ago when it was first sighted, felt compassion to pick it up to give it help.

It hurts me to think that it died from hunger, cold and probably illness.

I know not everyone feels that they can pick pigeons up but it is such a shame.

A colleague of mine said she had recently seen a pigeon at a train station sitting on some steps all puffed up for a couple of days, not a million miles away - i.e.about 5 stops away and no problem for me to go to, but although she felt sorry for it, she didn't do anything or tell me even, until one day it was gone. She said she would have thought the train staff might have done something!!! I don't think so.

I was hoping this thread was going to have a different ending.

Tania x


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Terry,

I was thinking the same thing, it's too bad notice was not brought sooner and by this I mean there were probably many people who must have saw this bird days ago. In the end people stepped up to help, but too late. I do think this bird was down there longer than 2 days as I had a better look at him when I was burying him and he was quite emaciated. Perhaps two days at the location where I found him, being too weak to get around anymore.

The one axiom that sticks in my minds concerning birds is; sooner is better than later and I like everyone else here wished it was so in this case.

Ron


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

It hurts to think of that poor pigeon being in need, with so many people passing him by. 
Thanks to all of you for your efforts.
Ron, thank you for taking him home for burial.

Phyll


----------

